# 22" oder 24" Bildschirm zum Zocken gesucht (16:10 oder 16:9)



## Piy (22. November 2007)

Jaaa ich will mir zu weihanchten nen Bildschirm zulegen ^^
tft, breitbild, 22 oder 24", hooohe auflösung und so günstig wie möglich, am besten <400 
oô gibts da was brauchbares?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

Für den Preis??
Vergiss es!

Dafür bekommst geradmal gute 20er.
Gute 24er kosten etwa 500-600uro, also ein gutes Stück mehr als du hast.


An deiner Stelle würd ich wirklich noch etwas sparen und einen richtig guten Schirm kaufen, den kannst dann auch mal etwas länger nutzen.


----------



## Piy (22. November 2007)

hm schade, kannst du mir denn wenigstens 20er empfehlen?


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2007)

Einen guten Kompromiss stellen 22" Monitore mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050 dar. Ich würde dir nicht zu einem 24" TFT raten, da die native Auflösung von 1920x1200 beim Zocken jede Grafikhardware in die Knie zwingt. Noch dazu liegen gute 22"er mit ~300 Euro eher in deinem Budget als "schlechte" 24"er, für die du mehr als 400 Euro ausgeben musst.

Kritikpunkte an den Panels sind eh Ansichtssache. Ich bin eigentlich sehr Anspruchsvoll, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine stichhaltigen Gründe kein TN-Panel zu kaufen. Sicher gibt es Beseres - aber wer nicht gerade sein Geld mit Designtätigkeiten verdient, der muss nicht mehr ausgeben. Ich nutze seit kurzen einen ASUS MW221-U und bin ganz zufrieden. Meine CAD/CAM Arbeiten gehen auf jeden Fall gut von der Hand. Da war mein 24" Sony Monitor nicht viel besser, aber der hat statt 270 Euro mal eben schlappe 2600 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Jor-El (22. November 2007)

Also ich hab den Syncmaster 225BW und bin vollends zufrieden. Den Nachfolger 226BW gibts für ca. 289 im Netz. Hat am DVI auch HDCP somit kann man dann in Zukunft auch HD-DVD´s oder Blue Ray genießen. Mit der Auflösung von 1680x1050 kommt meine 8800GTS ganz gut klar.
Heutzutage würde ich mich für nen 24" Full HD TFT entschließen. Dann auch mit HDMI, damit er in Zukunft, wenn dann 30"er Standard sind, gute Dienste als Zweitfernseher leisten kann. Dann vermutlich mit meiner 360 oder später ne PS3. Da hab ich auf die Schnelle nur den BenQ G2400W für 429 gefunden. Bei Full HD wird dann aber eine Graka sehr viel zu tun bekommen. 
Klar, sind keine Weltklasse Monitore und nicht für Grafikdesigner gedacht, aber zum Zocken sind se Spitzenklasse. Keine Schlieren usw.
Bei Bedenken ist es vielleicht am besten mal im Fachhandel oder nem MM sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Piy (22. November 2007)

hm... also 1680x1050 ist minimum, ich komm mit weniger breite nicht klar. hab im moment 1600x1200. bei meinem 15,7" (nich tft ^^)

22" wär supi, also gibts konkret einen 22" mit 1680x1050 für <400?
zum spielen brauch ich die auflösung vllt nicht, aber für desktoparbeiten, ich nutze immer viele programme nebeneinander und behalte so den überblick.
mehr geld kann/will ich nicht ausgeben


----------



## Imens0 (22. November 2007)

also die 22" haben eigentlich alle 1680x1050 oder höher(nur wenige). Ich selbst besitze einen LG Flatron L226WTQ und bis sehr zufrieden. Kostet momentan knapp unter 300Euro. Hatte von anfang an ein Subpixelfehler aber der fällt nicht weiter auf.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2007)

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man machen will. Wenn man geizig genug ist, eh nur alleine zentral davorhockt und wirklich nur zocken will, kann man mit einem guten TN-TFT auch leben. Man muss halt die Schwächen des Panels tolerieren, also interpolierte Farben und schlechte Blickwinkel.

Wenn man einen Allrounder will, wo auch mal mehr Leute davor sitzen können oder man schräg bzw. von weiter weg daraufschauen will, z.B. für TV und Filme, dann muss es ein Modell mit IPS- oder VA-Panel sein. Aber die kosten halt mehr, wel es die bessere und aufwendigere Technik ist.


----------



## Piy (22. November 2007)

hm, ich leg am meißten wert auf den preis, die größe und auflösung ^^
solange der blickwinkel nich viel kleiner als 160° is, is das voll in ordnung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

Was hälst von diesem 20" 4:3 Schirm??


----------



## SkastYX (22. November 2007)

Ich nutze den Samsung SyncMaster 223bw und bin damit vollends zufrieden.
Über Schlieren kann ich leider nichts sagen, weil ich was das angeht absurlut unempfindlich bin (habe vorher mit einem +- 5Jahre alten  Medion  15" tft gezockt), dafür kann ich aber sagen das die Bildqualität sehr gut ist, die Ausleuchtung passabel und der Preis von etwa 250 durchaus angenehm ist.
Ich würde dir auf jeden fall zu einem 16/10er raten, da ich es wesentlich entspannender finde auf solche zu schauen, von den Vorteilen in einigen Spielen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Piy (22. November 2007)

also 4:3 geht garnicht, sry ^^ ich brauch auf jeden fall was breites  

der syncmaster sieht schonmal gut aus


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2007)

Bei Prad kommt der HP W2207 für ein TN-Panel recht gut und zockertauglich weg. Zumal der kein Overdrive hat und wohl trotzdem kaum schliert. Allerdings ist der Glossy-beschichtet, was ja nicht jeder so gerne mag.

Liegt laut Geizhals bei knapp 300 EUR.


----------



## Piy (22. November 2007)

thx das is doch mal super  so hab ichs mir vorgestellt  
sogar noch 2 usb-plätze ^^

und das geilste is wie bei jedem bildschirm: pdf-handbuch xD    "oh mein bildschirm geht nich... guck ich mal ins handbuch.... haha"


----------



## thecroatien (30. November 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> hm... also 1680x1050 ist minimum, ich komm mit weniger breite nicht klar. hab im moment 1600x1200. bei meinem 15,7" (nich tft ^^)
> 
> 22" wär supi, also gibts konkret einen 22" mit 1680x1050 für <400?
> zum spielen brauch ich die auflösung vllt nicht, aber für desktoparbeiten, ich nutze immer viele programme nebeneinander und behalte so den überblick.
> mehr geld kann/will ich nicht ausgeben


 guten abend
ich würde nen LG Flatron Wide empfehlen mit 22'
und einer auflösung von 1680*1050
der kostet im moment ca.330
Zudem hat er noch fernseh funktion +HD ready kann DVI und VGa
die genaue bezeichnung ist LG Flatron Wide M228 
http://www.preis.de/produkte/LG-Flatron-M228-WA/169476.html
mfg 
thecroatien


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Prad kommt der HP W2207 für ein TN-Panel recht gut und zockertauglich weg. Zumal der kein Overdrive hat und wohl trotzdem kaum schliert. Allerdings ist der Glossy-beschichtet, was ja nicht jeder so gerne mag.


Naja, da sollt man lieber auf die c't vertrauen, da sind die TFT Tests kritischer, die haben an jedem 'ne ganze Menge auszusetzen, sehr gut in allen Punkten gibts bei denen eigentlich nie.
Beim 22" HP gibts auch 5(!!) verschiedene Panele, wie es ausschaut, teilweise ist die Ausleuchtung richtig übel, kann man also guten Gewissens eher nicht empfehlen...

Dazu noch was zu PRad:


			
				InsaneDruid schrieb:
			
		

> PRAD ist für mich zu voreingenommen. Das merkt man wenn man das Forum liest und die Tests über die Jahre liest und miteinander vergleicht.
> 
> Da gilt halt die Regel Zockmonitor=TN und TFT>CRT, und mit dieser "Voraussetzung" scheinen auch die Tests zu entstehen.
> 
> *Dann würgt mich persönlich an das die Tests schwer miteinander vergleichbar sind. Laufend wird ein anderes Bild für den Blickwinkeltest benutzt, es ändern sich zu schnell die Einschätzungen.. *PRAD ist ne gute Infoseite, aber eben nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.




Wenn man jetzt gemein wäre, könnt man aus dem vorletzten Satz was ganz gemeines unterstellen


----------



## ugimen (1. Dezember 2007)

hier zwei tft bildschirme die ein freund von mir hat.

22" Iiyama ProLite E2202WSV-B1 1680x1050 ana/aud
bei K&M shop für ca. 249

AMW 22.0" LCD X2210WAS Wide 5ms 1000:1 Spk.	
für ca. 199 bei bora computer

ich selber benutze ein 19°er von benq


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, da sollt man lieber auf die c't vertrauen, da sind die TFT Tests kritischer, die haben an jedem 'ne ganze Menge auszusetzen, sehr gut in allen Punkten gibts bei denen eigentlich nie.


Früher hatte ich das Käseblatt mal regelmäßig, aber nach und nach enttäuschten mich die Tests und Artikel, teils zu einseitig, teils veraltete Geräte gegenüber neuen Konkurrenten getestet usw. Mittlerweile findet findet man genug Testseiten im Netz, daher lese ich auf klo jetzt wieder Romane 


> Wenn man jetzt gemein wäre, könnt man aus dem vorletzten Satz was ganz gemeines unterstellen


Mei, die Bilder für den Blickwinkeltest sind stinknormale Wallpaper von Deviantart. Breitbildsektion. Hab auch ein paar mal nachgefragt weil sie mir gefielen und bekam die Links von den Prad-Leuten. Klar ist nicht ganz so gut vergleichbar wie jedesmal dasselbe bild, aber ein Panel mit miesem Blickwinkel zeigt das auch bei jedem Bild. Ich habs in den Reviews jedenfalls ausreichend einschätzen können.
Wenns bei einem Modell natürlich mehrere Panels gibt, ist das freilich blöd, aber für jede andere Testseite ebenso. AFAIK gibt Prad das aber an, wenns ihnen bekannt ist, welches Panel sie dann genau hatten.
Und Ausleuchtung? Samsung hat TN-Modelle, die haben alle dasselbe Panel und trotzdem streut die wie Sau. Das sind TN-TFTs! Geiz > Qualität und irgendwo sparen die Hersteller eben. Wems nicht passt der muss halt mehr ausgeben. 

Jedenfalls als ich damals meinen FSC P19-2 kaufte, war mir Prad als Plattform durchaus eine Hilfe. Seitdem bin ich dort aber nicht mehr oft gewesen (gab keine TFTs zu kaufen), insofern kanns natürlich sein dass die auch etwas nachgelassen haben.
Aber Tests und Reviews kann man ohnehin immer nur als Wegweisung oder Richtung sehen. Das einzige Urteil was zählt ist das eigene. Weil meist hat man 3 Tester und 4 Meinungen, der eine findets toll, der nächste hat viel mehr zu kritisieren etc. Bei Schnittstellengeräten für unsere Sinne ist es natürlich besonders krass, egal ob Soundkarten, Monitore, Keyboards etc. Jeder hört, sieht, tastet anders.

Mein Vorschlag mit dem HP war ja auch nicht mehr als ein solcher. Mein Vater hat ein 19" Breitbild TN-TFT von HP, die Verarbeitung ist gut, Ausleuchtung auch. Für mich wärs nichts (900 vertikale Pixel, örks), aber immerhin war ich angenehm überrascht, auch vom Lieferumfang. Hatte schon schlimmere Billich-TFTs gesehen.


----------



## darksplinter (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hätte auch noch ein tipp und zwar den hier


----------



## kunibert_babenco (10. Dezember 2007)

würde dir einen acer AL2216W empfehlen, hab den jetzt n halbes Jahr und nutze ihn auch als Fernseher... 
Er besitzt für ein T/N-Panel eine erstaunliche Blickwinkelkonstanz (heißt das so?!?), sprich ich kann selbst bei 160-170° (horizontal) noch Fehrnsehn...
Die Ausleuchtung ist nicht ganz perfekt, allerdings braucht niemand 100% der verfügbaren Helligkeit und wenn man sie nur wenig runterregelt sind die Lichthöfe weg...
Zum Preis: Media-Blöd hatte ihn jetzt für 199 (!) Eus im Angebot, bei Alternate isser etwas teurer: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=167883
So, ich hoff das hilft dir n bisserl weiter, 
LG Pat


----------



## Piy (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab ca 30 stück getestet und mich für den hier entschieden:
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-AL2216Wd-Screen-Monitor-Kontrast/dp/B000H8G234

der ist einfach toll ^^ zwar ist der von der ausstattung her grotten, aber das bild ist toll. und ich hab ihn für 220 bekommen (man staune: mediamarkt)


----------



## kunibert_babenco (11. Dezember 2007)

joa ich denk da haste nichts falsch gemacht


----------



## tommy-n (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir letzte Woche den Hanns.G Hi221DP bestellt, der hat VGA und DVI (mit HDCP) ist 22" mit 1680x1050 und das ganze für schlappe 208,00 (inkl. Versand ). Ich kann ja dann mal schreiben wie das Bild ist, wenn er da ist, aber ist sicher erst nächste Woche da.

Laut Berichten im Internet soll der eigentlich ganz gut sein und auch zum zocken geeignet sein. Hab jetzt nen 19"er auch von Hanns.G und war damit bisher immer zufrieden. Hatte auch nie Schlieren beim zocken oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme (ok, ich hatte mal nen Pixelfehler, da war der Pixel die ganze Zeit blau geblieben, aber nach nem kurzen Druck mitm Finger auf die Stelle war der auch wieder weg ).


----------



## JSL (28. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde den 22" gut:
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8VQgKn2WwvQXcH/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=10361&agid=603


----------



## asdf1234 (10. Februar 2008)

Hoi, ich habe mich nun für den hier entschieden ist der gut http://www.mmcomputer.de/shop/neu/index_neu.htm?Gruppe=TFT24&Nummer=21312&Preismaschine=04X06E4G ... hatte den schon jemand hier ?


----------



## SeoP (14. Februar 2008)

sicherlich werde ich jetzt ausgebuht, aber obwohl ich Grafikfetischist bin bremst mich doch die Tatsache dass ich ein Brillentraeger bin. 

Ich habe *DIESEN* gezogen.

In erster Linie hat er keinen DVI ...  ... na und?!
wobei mein Schwerpunkt eigentlich ja meine Ohren sind, deswegen finde ich mich mit dem ordinaeren D-sub an. (Ich sollte mir mal nen direkten vergleich anschauen, womoeglich verpasse ich da ja wirklich was) 

*ABER*: ich finde diesen Monitor klasse! 
Vorraussetzung ist jedoch dass die native Aufloesung von 1680x1050 eingehalten wird: sprich dicke Grafikkarte zum zocken waere Pflicht. 
Die Blickwinkel sind nicht uebertrieben schlecht, aber es gibt besseres. Ich persoenlich sitze eh immer direkt davor... Und der ist so gross, da passen auch 2 Leute directly davor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> *ABER*: ich finde diesen Monitor klasse!


Du würdest alles klasse finden, sofern du keinen Vergleich zu einem besseren Produkt hat, so auch hier.

Wenn du mal 'nen aktuellen, guten Eizo gesehen hättest, würdest deine Meinung zu deinem Schirm ändern.


----------



## GoZoU (14. Februar 2008)

Das lässt Eizo sich aber auch gut bezahlen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bimek (14. Februar 2008)

EIZO ist für den Heimmarkt total witzlos.... für den Preis eines EIZO bekommt man 2 "gute" Normalos, die auch für das Alltagsleben eines Zockers / DVD-Freaks ausreichen.

Die ganzen Monitortests sind alle fürn Popo, da gerade bein Monitor / TFT sehr der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet...... Ich pers. brauche z.B. keinen Blickwinkel von >> 100 ° , sitze doch eh davor  ...und die Reaktionszeit ist in jedem Test komplett anders...


....geh in den Laden, lass Dir alle zeigen die sie haben, (nicht mit der promo DVD, sondern einem game das Du kennst) und kauf genau den der Dir gefällt... oder geh in den nächsten Laden 

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Ich pers. brauche z.B. keinen Blickwinkel von >> 100 ° , sitze doch eh davor  .


...sagt jemand, der in Geometrie gepennt hat...

...und jetzt kannst uns mal erklären, was passiert, wenn man von einem Punk auf eine Fläche schaut...

Kleiner Tip: ein Dreieck...


----------



## GoZoU (14. Februar 2008)

@ Stefan Payne: Ist dir das Wort Sarkast geläufig?^^

Ich hab mich z.B. vorgestern für den Samsung 226CW entschieden. Sicher hast du recht, die Eizo-Dinger sind schon gut, aber das gibt mein Budget nicht her. Bisher bin ich mit dem Schirm auch ganz zu frieden, von den Mängeln über die ich gelesen habe ist bisher keiner untergekommen. Zu erwähnen wäre jetzt der nicht verstellbare Standfuß, diesen Mangel nehme ich aber gerne in kauf, da er eh demnächst einem Ergotron Neoflex weichen wird 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip: ein Dreieck...


 
ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt  eher kegel- oder pyramidenförmig 

der blickwinkel ist für mich aber schon irgendwo wichtig. gerade wenn ich nen film anschaue sitz ich doch nicht wie versteinert vor dem tft, sondern ich lümmel mich in den sessel und mach es mir bequem  da ist der blickwinkel schnell anders.

letztendlich fällt es natürlich wieder auf die persönlichen vorlieben zurück.

ich hab den HP w2207 und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden  hat wirklich tolle farben. für extreme zocker könnte er aber, wie eigentlich fast alle tfts, zu langsam sein. der tft ist schnell, aber es gibt für gamer bessere monitore.


----------



## Bimek (14. Februar 2008)

@Stefan
...Deine "Anmach-Postings" sind ja eh in jedem Forum berühmt...... 
Kannst Dir Deine billigen Beleidigungen hier also sparen...


----------



## GoZoU (14. Februar 2008)

@Bimek: Wenn du auch immer solche Vorlagen lieferst, eine gewisse Stichelei lässt sich in deinem Post bestimmt nicht leugnen -.-

: Außerdem war doch klar was passiert oder 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Februar 2008)

so schlimm wars doch jetzt auch nicht  wenn der kommentar ohne smilie gewesen wäre ok... aber so ist doch alle klar gewesen 

btt plz


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt  eher kegel- oder pyramidenförmig


Schon recht, deswegen ja der Tip mit dem Dreieck, Kegel ist in diesem Falle aber nicht richtig, pyramide schon, da die Fläche auf die wir blicken ein 4 eck ist.


Löschzwerg schrieb:


> der blickwinkel ist für mich aber schon irgendwo wichtig. gerade wenn ich nen film anschaue sitz ich doch nicht wie versteinert vor dem tft, sondern ich lümmel mich in den sessel und mach es mir bequem  da ist der blickwinkel schnell anders.


Selbst wenn man 'gerade davorsitzt' ist der Blickwinkel wichtig, denn wer solchen Quatsch wie 'Blickwinkel ist egal, weil sitzt gerade vor' verbreitet, verteidigt einfach blind 'seine errungenschaft'...

Denn wie schon gesagt, schauen wir ja von einem Punkt auf eine Fläche, blöht, das wir in diesem Falle einen Winkel von weniger als 90° haben, wenn wir nicht auf die Schirmmitte schauen, nur da haben wir einen rechten Winkel, nur da ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit egal.

Gerade im oberen Bereich sieht man die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, das ganze auch je deutlicher je größer der Schirm ist...
Und wie du schon sagtest, ists besonders beim Videoschauen sehr nachteilig, aber auch beim zocken kanns gewaltig stören...

Siehe auch hier, recht weit unten, 





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Punkte auf dem Display sieht der Betrachter aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.


.


----------



## Piy (14. Februar 2008)

halo? xD  lasst meinen thread ma schlafen, sind genug gute bildschirme für interessierte gepostet worden, bitte nichts mehr posten


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Februar 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich hab mich z.B. vorgestern für den Samsung 226CW entschieden. Sicher hast du recht, die Eizo-Dinger sind schon gut, aber das gibt mein Budget nicht her. Bisher bin ich mit dem Schirm auch ganz zu frieden, von den Mängeln über die ich gelesen habe ist bisher keiner untergekommen.


Ich denke Eizo ist ein Extrem-Beispiel, sowohl feature- als auch preismäßig.
Die nutzen ja teilweise z.B LUTs mit 13Bit, um optimale Farbverläufe bei sämtlichen Kontrastwerten zu bieten. Das ist imho ein Grafiker-Feature. Nice to have, aber es geht auch billiger.

Bei einem normalen Panel hat hat man halt eine 8-Bit LUT und echte 16.7 Mio Farben nur bei einem Kontrastwert (kann man rausfinden über Farbverlaufstestbilder), mann muss dann halt mit Farbtreppchen leben oder stellt genau diesen Kontrast ein. So habs ich bei meinem FSC gemacht und mir fast 200 EUR gegenüber dem damaligen Eizo gespart.

Klar kann man TN-Monitore auch nutzen, aber zumindest ich sehe da bei einfarbigen Flächen halt blickwinkelbedingte Farbverläufe. Das ist halt nicht optimal, vor allem wenn man dann noch teilweise weiter weg sitzt oder schräg, z.B. beim DVD schauen.
Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob das bessere Panel ihm den Mehrpreis wert ist. Ich habe damals bewusst PVA gekauft und nicht bereut, weil ich auch einen Allround-TFT brauchte und wollte.
Ich denke Pauschalurteile sind da unangebracht, jeder muss da nach eigenem Geldbeutel und subjektivem Empfinden selbst entscheiden.

Von einem TN-Modell bekommt man ja keinen Augenkrebs, ist halt nur nicht ganz so allround-tauglich, aber man kann damit gut leben. Ausgenommen Graphiker vielleicht, bei denen sind TNs natürlich tabu mangels Farbechtheit usw.


----------



## SeoP (14. Februar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> @Stefan
> ...Deine "Anmach-Postings" sind ja eh in jedem Forum berühmt......
> Kannst Dir Deine billigen Beleidigungen hier also sparen...



komm schon, jeder brauch sein Medium um sich zu entfalten ... Plan hat er ja

@Stefan
wehe Du nimmst das persönlich Digger


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> @Stefan
> wehe Du nimmst das persönlich Digger


Nein, dieser Spruch (Ich sitz gerad davor also ist der Blickwinkel egal) geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven, da der völlig falsch ist und einfach nur schönmalerei ist...

Du glaubst garnicht, wie oft man diesen Satz in Foren hört...

dit:
Zum Thema 'Blickwinkel ist egal', heir mal ein Bild von einem Beispiel, wie sowas in der Praxis ausschaut, beachtet den Hintergrund der Website, das ist EINE Farbe, EIN Blau.
da ist noch ein Beispiel...


----------



## Soulja110 (15. Februar 2008)

Hab mir eben den Samsung 245b bei Amazon für 399 bestellt. Man hört überall nur gutes über die Farbwiedergabe und die Interpolation dieses Gerätes. Außerdem wird er neben dem 2408h von PRAD empfohlen, und PRAD kann man in solchen Sachen uneingeschränkt vertrauen. Es ist natürlich immer möglich, dass man ein Montagsgerät erwischt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2008)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> PRAD kann man in solchen Sachen uneingeschränkt vertrauen.


Nein, kann man nicht, die würden sogar ziemlichen Schrott gut bewerten, den einzigen denen du bei Schirmen wirklich vertrauen kannst, ist die c't, die immer was zu meckern hat.

Und genau so muss es auch sein...

DIe schreibt zum 245B:


			
				c't schrieb:
			
		

> helle Flächen überstrahlen im Analogbetrieb, flackern bei reduziertem Backlight, zeilenflimmern und ruckeln bei Videos mit 1080i/50, interpoliert viedeosignale mit Overscan auf vollbild.


, Interpolation am PC wurde auch mit (-) bewertet -> interpoliert stehts auf volle Schirmfläche, Ausleuchtung hat auch nur ein ( ) bekommen, Spieletauglichkeit auch nur ein ( ).


----------



## Soulja110 (15. Februar 2008)

Arbeitest du da zufällig? Du hast nämlich auch immer was zu meckern ^^

Wie auch immer, ich bin mir fast sicher mit dem Samsung die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Für mich solls ja ausschließlich ein Gamer TFT werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DIe schreibt zum 245B:
> , Interpolation am PC wurde auch mit (-) bewertet -> interpoliert stehts auf volle Schirmfläche, Ausleuchtung hat auch nur ein ( ) bekommen, Spieletauglichkeit auch nur ein ( ).



wurde mit (-) bewertet? Was soll (-) heissen? Interpoliert stets auf volle Schirmfläche, ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ? Und was ist ( )? Was solln das für ne Bewertung sein? Naja, das Teil steht morgen auf meinem Schreibtisch und dann werde ICH testen, ob das Ding was taugt oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann geht er eben zurück.


----------



## SeoP (15. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Spruch (Ich sitz gerad davor also ist der Blickwinkel egal) geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven, da der völlig falsch ist und einfach nur schönmalerei ist...


 
nein, das ist ernst gemeint, zumal Du solche Reaktionen erwarten solltest.
Das ist das Quaentchen Fingespitzengefuehl das Dir zu fehlen scheint. Vermutlich bist Du morz intelligent und spruehst vor Kompetenz (Auf Gebiet der Computerindustire) aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass es der Horror ist mit Dir arbeiten zu muessen. 

Du bist nicht Kritikfaehig, und wie Dir einige Leute auch schon gesagt haben laesst Du keine andere Meinung zu. 

Damit stellst Du Dich echt ins Abseits, nur warum? Ich fange mich an zu Fragen, was bringt Dir das ganze kacken? Gesunde Kritik in Ehren, kritisch hinterfragen ist immer bombe, aber nur auf den Pudding hauen bringt keinem was...wir einem scheint doch nur Dir und deinem Ego; Du gibst meist Antworten mit detailierten Fachbegriffen die (hervorragend) aus allerelei Artikel zusammengetragen sind, meist (wie mir scheint) ohne Eigenerfahrung. 

Sich aber dann erbosen, wenn man dann mal neckisch wird spricht fuer sich und deinen Charakter .Solche Reaktionen schreibe ich meist Menschen zu die von Anderen schon in der Schule gemieden wurden, oder verdroschen

Also Digger: nimms persoenlich und immer dran denken: es gibt, egal welchen Belangen, immer Einen der besser ist!


sorry: Back to Topic


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2008)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Arbeitest du da zufällig? Du hast nämlich auch immer was zu meckern ^^


Na, dann weißt ja, das, wenn ich mal was positives sage, das auch so sein muss ^_^

Gerade bei Tests ists besser, wenn man 'rummeckert' als wenn man den Eindruck hat, als ob einem beim schrieben einer abgehen würde...



Soulja110 schrieb:


> wurde mit (-) bewertet? Was soll (-) heissen? Interpoliert stets auf volle Schirmfläche, ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ?


Das heißt natürlich schlecht, soll ein Kreis mit Strich sein.
Interpoliert stehts auf volle Schirmfläche ist schlecht!!
Insbesondere bei WIdescreens.

Denn egal, was da für ein Sigal rein kommt, es wird immer auf Vollbild skaliert, stell dir jetzt mal vor, du stellst 1024x768 ein (4:3, richtig wäre Rand links/rechts) und das wird auf Vollbild skaliert...

Und nein, du kannst dir kaum vorstellen, wie übel das ausschaut...


Soulja110 schrieb:


> Und was ist ( )? Was solln das für ne Bewertung sein? Naja, das Teil steht morgen auf meinem Schreibtisch und dann werde ICH testen, ob das Ding was taugt oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann geht er eben zurück.


( ) -> Durchschnittlich, wird eher als 'o' abgedruckt....

Da hat aber keiner ein (+) (=gut) bekommen, gemessen wurd der Samsung da mit 21,3ms bei grrau (rise + fall)


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> , Interpolation am PC wurde auch mit (-) bewertet -> interpoliert stehts auf volle Schirmfläche


Wobe idas die Mehrheit aller GHeräte macht, und man (zumindest bei Nvidia) ohnehin die Interpolation über die Graka regeln kann. Das zu bemängeln ist ungefähr so, wie jedem Auto anzukreiden, dass es keinen Hybridantrieb hat, nur weil Toyota und Honda damit ein Modell haben.
Klar wäre es schöner, wenns jedes TFT selber könnte, aber in Gottes Namen sollen die leiber an der Interpolation sparen als wo anders (Backlight, Panel etc.)
Leider sparen die Hersteller halt gerne an allem


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2008)

Die Mehrheit stimmt nicht, die Mehrheit der Preisgünstigen TN Schirme kann aber durchaus stimmen.

Das zu bemängeln ist nicht falsch oder an den Haaren herbeigezogen, es ist einfach nötig, wenn jeder Tester das als dicken Minuspunkt ankreidet, wirds bald auch zum standard werden, das blöde an dieser Geschichte ist, das ein wählbares Interpolationsverhalten bei Widescreens unbedingt notwendig ist, bei 4:3 Schirmen kann man aber in der Tat darauf verzichten...

PS: ist genauso eine Unart wie diese Glare Panels, die sind in der Praxis (fast) unbrauchbar...

Und zum Rest:
Naja, am Panel wird sowieso gespart, IPS Panele sind tot, gibt nur noch 30" Schirme (neu) mit IPS Panel, Schirme mit VA Panel kannst in der 20" Wide Klasse an einer Hand abzählen, Philips hat in der aktuellen Generation nichts mehr, neu scheint da in letzter Zeit nix gekommen zu sein...


----------



## Soulja110 (16. Februar 2008)

Hab heute meinen 245b bekommen. Bin bisher echt begeistert. Klasse Design, cooler Standfuß zum drehen und hochfahren, das Display kann man ziemlich krass neigen sodass man immer im optimalen Blickwinkel sitzt. Ohne was im Menü zu fummeln sehen die Farben beim Anschalten schon prima aus. Profile lassen sich mit einem Knopfdruck wechseln und machen auch Sinn. Profil Internet eher kalt und etwas dunkler als normal und Profil Game hell mit kräftigen Farben. Sieht super aus bei Crysis ^^ Was auch das einzigste meiner Games ist, dass nicht (mit ~ Very High) auf FullHD läuft. Somit ist das mit der Interpolation auch nichtmehr so wichtig. Welche bei 1600x1200 und Schärfe auf 100 eigentlich doch schon nahe ans Original rankommt. Momentan könnte ich eigentlich nichts an dem Gerät bemängeln, deswegen werde ich ihn wohl auch behalten.


----------

